
Nvidia Turing Architecture White Paper. [pdf] - ibobev
https://www.nvidia.com/content/dam/en-zz/Solutions/design-visualization/technologies/turing-architecture/NVIDIA-Turing-Architecture-Whitepaper.pdf
======
acoye
As I understand the paper they caught up with AMD's GCN async compute as
Turing features a hardware scheduler.

> Turing GPUs also inherit all the enhancements to the NVIDIA CUDA™ platform
> introduced in the Volta architecture that improve the capability,
> flexibility, productivity, and portability of compute applications.Features
> such as independent thread scheduling, hardware-accelerated Multi Process
> Service (MPS) with address space isolation for multiple applications, and
> Cooperative Groups are all part of the Turing GPU architecture.

